# Small step



## BlueEyedWife (May 28, 2016)

..


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

*Thanks for the update.*

A positive and confident attitude, combined with no expectations (unconditional love), and taking things one step at a time together can be amazing.

Love is NOT a destination for a couple, but it is a journey! It sounds like you are one small step on your way to making the most out of the rest of your life together.

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Keep working on your defined and time sensitive expectations as you simultaneously respond positively and encouragingly to his every attempt. My husband has admitted that any change (for the wife) is hard because knowing the wife has expectations it's nerve wracking to try to do what she wants when it doesn't come naturally. Secondarily, men and sex...extremely delicate ego! Positively and encouragingly responding followed by gentle request for further growth are the key.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Something you aught to try, is the 15 second kiss.

Everyday, no matter what, share an uninterrupted kiss for 15 seconds.

I've heard positive things


----------



## BlueEyedWife (May 28, 2016)

..


----------

